
StdLib Sourcecode: Share Node.js “Serverless” Code with Developers Worldwide - petercooper
https://medium.com/stdlibhq/introducing-stdlib-sourcecode-share-your-node-js-serverless-code-with-developers-worldwide-b8fd5714e430
======
prbunny
Does this work with AWS or?

